# Audi TT Mk2 Video from presentation....



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This is a WMV of JUST the TT MK2, not the sculpture, and none of the chitter chatter...

Be warned, its 23MB!!! WMV format...

http://video.********.co.uk/media/TTF-TT-MK2.wmv

Remixed music..

http://video.********.co.uk/media/TTRemix2.wmv

Jae


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae

I'm getting a Page not found message. Have also tried right click save as and get a failure ?

Norman

The page cannot be found 
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

Open the video.********.co.uk home page, and then look for links to the information you want. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 
Click Search to look for information on the Internet.

HTTP 404 - File not found
Internet Explorer


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Or try here for super small version of the same video

www.bother.eclipse.co.uk/tt


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

http://video.********.co.uk/media/TTF-TT-MK2.wmv

works from main page of web site


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I had a typo in the URL....

http://video.********.co.uk/media/TTF-TT-MK2.wmv

Jae


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Jae said:


> I had a typo in the URL....
> 
> http://video.********.co.uk/media/TTF-TT-MK2.wmv
> 
> Jae


Still doesn't work Jae, Norms does tho! :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> I had a typo in the URL....
> 
> http://video.********.co.uk/media/TTF-TT-MK2.wmv
> 
> Jae


Not a problem, I've now watched what I missed when I went to feed the dogs as all the chitter chatter was getting boring then I come back to find the actual MK2 

I for one and am sure everyone else TTruely appreciates getting the MK2 related info posted so quickly.

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Norman


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

DOES NOW - TO MANY BAVARIAN BEERS!!


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

thanks for doing this, i missed all the kerfuffle [smiley=thumbsup.gif] to the ********
Andy


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

just done a remix of the music...and made it smaller - only 12MB now...

bit of Gnarls and Rokysopp 

here we go > http://video.********.co.uk/media/TTRemix2.wmv

Jae


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Jae


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone with a DVD from the Audi Channel?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I can't seem to play any of these video's. 

I'm using an Apple Mac, and do have Windows Media Player installed, but still can't see any of the video's? The WMV just keeps saying it's 'buffering'?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

I have recorded it onto a mates DVD recorder memory and might get a chance to burn it onto DVD....no plans at the moment....
To be honnest, if the Q7 is anything to go by they will repeat the good bits on the Audi channel most days (I did check and didn't seem to be in schedule for today)...ch 884


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Jae - I started to watch the full video but fell asleep as they were droning on about Footie and how great Germans were ..... your cut down version hit the spot nicely


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Agreed Rob, seeing the car "in the flesh" as it were like that , it looks much nicer too. 8)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ill post an Mpeg1 for you, of the remix version  Just converting now. Will be about 10 mins


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

Jae...any way I can save your clip? Or can you email - I have the bandwidth....

btw.....it's cool !

Tks

John M


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

OMG OMG OMG !!

Just showed the vid to SO..........first 10 secs good.....esp the moving spoiler..........that's where it just about ended.........didn't like it.

It even got compared to a H**, I believe she said 'it's ver H?? -ish' at the front.

Okelydokely...........who's got an Ice blue Mk1 180 with Tiptronic for sale??

John M.

oh, btw 'H' =....not an S2000, but.............Hyundai!! EEEk


----------



## Tuke (Aug 2, 2006)

It is really??


----------



## ISOLAR (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Jae.. can't wait to take first ride on my Mk2 with that Soundtrack on.. Just love it, may i ask who's the artist of the first track?

Eh'


----------



## Huhcod (Sep 3, 2006)

Achtung!!


----------

